

When science shows that scientists are sexist and biased against women - rmc
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/unofficial-prognosis/2012/09/23/study-shows-gender-bias-in-science-is-real-heres-why-it-matters/

======
rmc
When doing science (or being skeptical/a skeptic), you have to be willing to
use the evidence above your personal beliefs, even if the evidence shows that
something you believe in strongly is wrong.

Creationists have a hard time accepting evidence of evolution because they are
very religious and think evolution attacks their religion. Likewise scientists
& sexism.

